# BOK MELK



## Rooigevaar (8/4/21)

BOK MELK 

Coming soon!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rooigevaar (14/4/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac (16/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 227516



And? Uncle Rob, what do you think of it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/21)

zadiac said:


> And? Uncle Rob, what do you think of it?



Very nice and on my rotation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (16/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Very nice and on my rotation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



must be very icy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/21)

Silver said:


> must be very icy?



Nope. No ice... just milk toffee!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (29/4/21)

Why be like everyone else? Try something different!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (29/4/21)

This sounds very interesting @Rooigevaar 

The name is intriguing !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/4/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## KZOR (1/5/21)

Calvin van der Merwe brought a bottle along when he visited yesterday and i have to say it was very enjoyable at 120W on the HOG and Asgard setup.
I get slight citrus notes at the back-end which made it even more enjoyable for me.
I also got to taste the double thick strawberry milkshake and was pleasantly surprised by a fresher strawberry coming through the creams than i have experienced in similar profiles from other brands. 
Unfortunately he did not leave the bottles for more thorough testing but non-the-less i feel confident in recommending these juices. 
Well done @Rooigevaar .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/5/21)

KZOR said:


> Calvin van der Merwe brought a bottle along when he visited yesterday and i have to say it was very enjoyable at 120W on the HOG and Asgard setup.
> I get slight citrus notes at the back-end which made it even more enjoyable for me.
> I also got to taste the double thick strawberry milkshake and was pleasantly surprised by a fresher strawberry coming through the creams than i have experienced in similar profiles from other brands.
> Unfortunately he did not leave the bottles for more thorough testing but non-the-less i feel confident in recommending these juices.
> Well done @Rooigevaar .




Thank you @KZOR always happy to hear positive feedback, especially from mixers!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

